# Winsor Pilates...Anyone???



## .Serenity.Eludes. (May 21, 2006)

I have been researching the infamous winsor pilates excersise dvds for about a week now, and i am hearing GREAT reviews! So I searched and searched until i found a good deal. I got 'Basics Step by Step', '20 Minute Workout', 'Accelerated Body Sculpting', 'Ab Sculpting', 'Bun and Thigh Sculpting' 'Upper Body Sculpting' and 'Advanced Body Slimming' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!

I wanted to know if anyone here has used the system and had results?
I also wanted to know if any of you have used any of these dvds and your opinion on them. Im nervous, i didnt spend a ton of cash on them but im just worried that they might not work as well as im HOPING!

Maybe we can do a Pilates Challenge! Mari Guarentees that you'll lose 1 pants size in 10 sessions...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## MissKaylee* (May 22, 2006)

I have all of them and love the accelerated tape. It works good and makes me feel good. Although I dont use it anymore, i just go to the gym instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was good while i used it.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (May 29, 2006)

Thanks alot. I cant wait til mine get here. I was watching fit tv and this lady had a class and was doing pilates with the circle and i was doing it w/o it. It really worked me out so i bought the winsor circle kit too!!! lol...no more infomercials for me for a long time lol.


----------



## Isis (Jun 2, 2006)

It's very confusing trying to pick what you should start with and where you should go with your excercises! And I hate going to the gym... ick!

I've found I get the best results using a combination of workouts: Pilates Bodyring as well as the Begining & Intermediate Pilates DVDs. Gaiam (www.gaiam.com) is a great resource for at-home workout props and DVDs.
I'd LOVE to get my hands on this though! http://www.gaiam.com/retail/product....5Fid=95%2D8032


----------



## ramonesbrat (Jun 2, 2006)

I've done Pilates to get back into shape more quickly after having my babies (I have three kids ages 4-11 months) and it's a wonderful workout that gets great results. It makes me feel awesome.


----------

